# Sky reception in Bray anyone?



## Effie (13 Feb 2009)

Does anyone have Sky reception in the central Bray area and how do they find it? 

I  am fed up with the NTL tv service frequently breaking down and having to wait days ++ before they can get a service engineer out to you,  hence looking for an alternative ?? Sky might be the answer.


----------



## RMCF (13 Feb 2009)

Don't understand the question.

Sky TV comes via satellite, so in 99% of cases you should be able to get it.

Only extreme cases (I have known only 1 person ever) where there is no line of sight to the satellite will mean you can't. In the case I know its very high trees at the side of the house.

Once you have a dish locked on the satellite, and assuming its installed and aligned correctly, then reception isn't an issue.


----------



## Effie (16 Feb 2009)

Thanks RMCF. I'm close to a set of apartments but none of my neighbours have Sky at present so am trying to find out if a signal is possible given my surroundings.


----------



## kkontour (16 Feb 2009)

Generally speaking, if you can see the sun at about 11am you should be able to get sky.


----------

